# Side by Side Errors



## donkey_kong (Mar 30, 2009)

In my new installation of Windows Server 2008 Std Edition recieving the foll error in Event Viewer

"SIDE BY SIDE" Error

Although the server works properly on the Domain, i cannot help but notice numerous error messages containing "SIDEBYSIDE" error in the event viewer

Any idea what this error is or how to control it ?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Can you post the entire Event?


----------

